# CFSCE Joining Instructions



## zzyzx723 (26 Jun 2009)

Hey guys - I'm CTing PRes to RegF, leaving for CFSCE on Monday to do my QL3 (starting in October). Everything is ready to go, only issue is I don't have a copy of the joining instructions - I asked my unit for a copy, but they say they don't have any extras on hand and to Google search for them. Well, I found a link but it's on the DIN and I can't access it from home. Does anyone happen to have a copy saved on their computer somewhere, or could do me a favour and save it off the DIN for me and send it? I have no idea where to go/what to do when I get to Kingston and having the JI's would really ease my mind.

Also, any advice from current sigs on things I should bring to Kingston with me that might not be on the standard kit list?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2009)

Whoever printed off your Crse Loading Msg should have printed off the Joining Instructions as well.  They come together.  Someone was just too lazy.  I hate Units that do that.  Best bet is to go back and ask for it.


----------



## gcclarke (26 Jun 2009)

What is your e-mail address? The joining instructions are rather long and has a few pictures so I'd rather not post it here. PM me.


----------



## Jammer (26 Jun 2009)

When you report in, go to the Genet Bldg Rm 103.
The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## zzyzx723 (26 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Whoever printed off your Crse Loading Msg should have printed off the Joining Instructions as well.  They come together.  Someone was just too lazy.  I hate Units that do that.  Best bet is to go back and ask for it.



Well, I don't have a Crse Loading Msg yet, assuming it's because I am only tentatively loaded on the crse since it doesn't start for months. I don't think it was laziness on the part of the clerk who is handling my file, I think it had more to do with the fact that I was only issued the offer three weeks ago and he has been very busy working on this transfer for me, so I really can't fault him for it. I would go back like I said, but I live 45 min away from the unit, and my flight is at 0600 on Monday, so I am unable to get into the unit in enough time before the OR closes.

Thanks to gcclarke, I won't need to anyways.


----------



## Jammer (26 Jun 2009)

If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2009)

zzyzx723 said:
			
		

> ........ I would go back like I said, but I live 45 min away from the unit, and my flight is at 0600 on Monday, so I am unable to get into the unit in enough time before the OR closes.



In all the time you were surfing the net, you could have had this sorted out.  45 Minutes.  That is my daily commute into the Unit; longer if traffic is bad or some idiot has had an accident enroute.

Excuses will not do you well in this job.


----------



## Jammer (26 Jun 2009)

"sharpens fangs"


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> "sharpens fangs"



I swear.  If I had a gun, there would be a lot less ID 10 Ts on the drive into, and home from work.   :camo:


----------



## gcclarke (27 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In all the time you were surfing the net, you could have had this sorted out.  45 Minutes.  That is my daily commute into the Unit; longer if traffic is bad or some idiot has had an accident enroute.
> 
> Excuses will not do you well in this job.



Well yes, but the time between when he asked his question, and when I replied with an e-mail containing the joining instructions he was looking for was 15 minutes, as opposed to the hour and a half that the round trip would have taken, plus whatever time it would have taken to obtain the joining instructions.

In your earlier post, you yourself said that his not having a copy of the joining instructions was his unit OR's fault. While, obviously, he may share some responsibility for leaving without a copy of the joining instructions, it is rather clear that the young man is rather new to this whole "administration" thing, so some allowances should be made. He did say he asked his unit for a copy of the joining instructions, and they told him to go check google (Read: bugger off), so quite frankly I don't think that driving 45 minutes, to arrive at his unit at 1400 on a Friday afternoon would have gotten him much better results. 

Yes, excuses will not do you well in this job, and it certainly would not have done him well had he shown up in Kingston with no idea where to go and what to do, but I have no issues whatsoever with the manner in which he attempted to resolve this issue.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2009)

gcclarke

This is a problem that leaves many new people in such situations.  Some units are very lax in their administration and do not properly advise, nor give their people the proper documentation to go on courses.  There are some units that I have to deal with that are totally incompetant, and this is not refering to a Cpl/MCpl RMS Clerk, but higher.  These units have lost Release Docs, VOT docs, whole Pers Files, etc.  We have had their CC, a WO, call and shift the blame for their incompetance onto us, when we were asking for a members docs and progress report on their VOT.  Clearly out of our control.  Clearly a sign that that unit is screwed.  Unfortunately, we have four pers from that unit who have been in the process of VOTs for over two years who are suffering for it.

When I see a RMS clerk do this to a member, I am infuriated.  Surfing this site, I have noticed a RMS clerk frustrated and raising hell because now they are in a situation that requires attention by, who else, but another clerk.  This is a problem with many units, and must be addressed.


And yes, you are correct.  Trying to get anything done on a Friday afternoon after 1400 is a waste of time.


----------



## gcclarke (27 Jun 2009)

Agreed. Admin in this organization is out of control, both in the sheer amount of it that gets done, and in the sense that no one seems to have a handle on it. I've managed to have paperwork that was supposed to make it into my file simply disappear somewhere between Esquimalt and Ottawa. One of our guys last year was attempting to get his VOT go through very almost did not do so because, shockingly, someone sat on the paperwork. He eventually was able to get it done, but after the CO went to bat for him. 

I guess this is starting to sound like a bit of a clerk bashing fest, but honestly I think the system itself has grown in such a manner as to foster failure. There are just too many steps that need to get checked off by too many people in order to get anything done. Inaction by any one of those (overworked) people just causes the entire process to grind to a halt. 

In any case, whenever someone has been failed by the system, like happened to the OP, I'm always willing to help them when I can.


----------



## zzyzx723 (28 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And yes, you are correct.  Trying to get anything done on a Friday afternoon after 1400 is a waste of time.



Especially at a PRes comms unit in the summer time. I knew at that point that it would be useless to attempt to go into the unit (everyone would likely be gone home by the time I got there), so I decided to ask here instead. Thankfully, it worked. ;D

Seven hours till I leave...I'm anxious and nervous, but mostly really excited. Thanks again to gcclarke for your help.


----------



## gcclarke (28 Jun 2009)

You're quite welcome. I hope the rest of your course goes a bit smoother.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (2 Aug 2009)

Piping in a bit late on this one I know but.....

We tossed together a course a year back at "the school" and it was a friggen admin mess.  Nothing to do with CFSCE mind you - all on the part of the units who sent their pers down completely unprepared.

We had R&Q arranged, I emailed the respective POCs with all the details, and figured everything was peachy.

Sigh....

1) One guy showed up minus any paper work - including a travel authority.  Something admin should have explained is THE most important part of travelling as a member on business.  Ok - maybe they did and the young guy forgot.

2) Others showed up with no offer of an advance for their travel.  Nothing explained to them about meals, kilometers, nadda.  

3) All the joining instr as sent were omitted (as I remember) and they were instead told to just 'report to the commisionaire shack' just inside the gate (the old way they did it years ago) for their room key - and others just told to go to CFSCE - which was of no help as R&Q was booked through base.

A lot it to be said for good admin pers.  Although I think more it to be said for leadership taking responsibility for the Privates and Corporals that are in charge of distributing such valuable information.  

Bin


----------



## GDawg (25 Aug 2009)

I am trying to track down a kit list from joining instructions, for Comm Rsch.


----------

